# Your Acceptance Rate and Uber Pro



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

As of May 1, acceptance rate is a new Uber Pro requirement for earning Gold, Platinum, or Diamond status. Acceptance rate did not affect your current status, but going forward it will be measured to determine your status.

This means the Uber Pro requirements that will be measured at the end of each 3-month period are:









Acceptance rate: 85% or above

Cancellation rate: 4% or below

Star rating: 4.85 or above
Your acceptance rate is determined by dividing the number of rides you've accepted by the number of trip requests you received.








What happens if you don't meet the Uber Pro requirements?If your acceptance rate, cancellation rate, or star rating don't meet the requirements during any 3-month period, you have until the end of the period to get them within the requirements to enjoy Gold, Platinum, or Diamond rewards.




And I should care why?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Another ploy designed by fUber's nerd squad to manipulate drivers into accepting every garbage.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Gold, Diamond or Platinum status means nothing to me. The pay is the same.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

This one reeks.

I wasn't driving before drivers got screwed so I knew what I was getting in to - but this is a ridiculous coercion tactic. I would be totally cool if I was notified that I get 5 bucks or something but to be compelled to drive WAY out of my way for a pax who likely will make me wait 5 minutes is ridiculous. I'm all good with this if Uber penalizes shtty pax as well, but this is kinda bad.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> The pay is the same.


Actually, Platinum and Diamond get 3% and 6% more, respectively. Yay!!! Life-changing money!


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

except they aren't paying additional, at least not in Houston. Says is a known problem, and they compensate by sending more quests. What a load of bullshit. 

So is "premium" Uber Driver Underwire. I got Rahul (Rohit's Goat Buddy) a couple times on "Premium". By name, compared to past calls (I record everything) and same yoyo.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

This is just their way to thin the herd for how many drivers get the 6% kickback for diamond drivers. We'll see how this plays out, but if Uber goes cheapo, then there will be zero reasons to keep the acceptance rating high and the cancellation low. It will be time to deploy new strategies. Only drive when it is surging. Acceptance rating of 50%. Filter during surge.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I think your better off adhering to your own acceptance protocol. 

Even if they offered a taste of pro, id still assume a honeymoon period would lapse.

4 minute max pickup unless long pickup applies. Wait for longrides while watching tv In the morning.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

There are no benefits with this uber pro thing, just drive like you used to and pretend this pro thing doesn't exist.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Nothing like Tom and Jerry and Looney Tunes to help prepare you for a day of dealing with idiots.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Its the old carrot on a stick...the question is, Are You Donkey Enough to Chase the Carrot?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

6% was $100+ extra a month for me.

It's odd that Uber can't figure out that the best way to solve this financial problem is to simply raise their rates. If people want a cheap rate, there should be a subcompact category.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber Pro (not) is a no brainer. It actually costs drivers time and money. Example: in LV, heading west on Flamingo towards LV Blvd, you are in the left turn lane in heavy traffic. You get pinged to Flamingo/Cromwell Uber pickup. If you accept, you must complete left turn (no U-turns), go to next intersection, turn left into Paris, fight your way thru valet area/traffic, approach LV Blvd. If signal is red...no right on red...sit and wait with all the other cars until the single right turn lane signal light turns green...wait for hordes of pedestrians to walk by and hopefully a timid driver or two in front of you gathers the courage to inch their way forward and gtfo. Next car, same thing. Light turns red before your turn...sit another five minutes. 
Finally, you make the right onto LVB. In traffic, you slowly make your way to Flamingo and make that right fairly easily (the Strip entrance is blocked off weekend nights...you are now back to within 30 feet from where you started). You hit the red light on the way to Audrie...another 3 minutes. It takes two signal light changes to finally make the left on Audrie...go to first left into Flamingo driveway...wait for gridlock traffic to move at a snail's pace. Go all the way into F/C valet circle. Pax wait the predictable 4:59 to enter your car.
Destination: Park MGM...less than a mile but about 20 minutes in traffic if you are lucky(construction zone reduced lanes). That's probably about a $9 fare to the driver. Total elapsed time: approximately 30 to 50 minutes.
Uber Pro is not designed for city drivers. The rewards are miniscule. No wonder "Uber not Pro" is destined to fail. 
The problem is, is that Uber signs up enough newbies every week that Uber then prioritizes rides to them, before veteran drivers, who they try to send to outer space...15 miles away so they can wait for a base rate or pool ride before returning to Strip after surge has died.
The real Uber Pros "just say no" to Uber bs programs. This one is truly a no brainer. JMO. GL.
BTW, in heavy traffic my acceptance rate is around 15-20% and cancellation rate around 15%.
Avoiding Uber Pro is a driver's best friend. Period.?


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Great for parttimers. I don't drive enough to get anything but partner. So I can refuse all pools and hard pick up spots. Let the "Pros" take them. I hate pools, enjoy!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Guyinbp said:


> Great for parttimers. I don't drive enough to get anything but partner. So I can refuse all pools and hard pick up spots. Let the "Pros" take them. I hate pools, enjoy!


No pool in Phoenix.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> As of May 1, acceptance rate is a new Uber Pro requirement for earning Gold, Platinum, or Diamond status. Acceptance rate did not affect your current status, but going forward it will be measured to determine your status.
> ...


This will make you more slave to fuber. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

At least they didn't say "Based on your feedback...."


----------

